

Ask HN: Are you using a VPN service? Why? - jobvandervoort


======
mrdassani
I currently live in Dubai so a lot of services like netflix don't work here,
so a vpn lets me use my subscriptions instead of letting them waste away. Plus
it gives you slightly more privacy (depending on your vpn provider). Can be
useful for anonymity if you combine with tor like so:
[http://www.deepdotweb.com/jolly-rogers-security-guide-for-
be...](http://www.deepdotweb.com/jolly-rogers-security-guide-for-
beginners/combining-tor-with-a-vpn/)

------
tvvocold
Nope, coz chinese cannot use VPN so i use socks proxy like
github.com/spance/deblocus

